# Advice on muzzy Elk hunt.



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So my Dad is going to come Elk hunt here next year. The general rifle hunt is a mess so I'm thinking he should try for the Muzzleoader hunt. How hard is it to draw a tag for a non-res. What would you guys suggest for an out of state hunter who just wants to see Elk and shoot anything, not looking for a trophy. I'll be hunting the Wasatch or the manti.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

How many points does he have? Those Units you mentioned will take quite a few years to draw......unless you are talking spike hunting with an OTC tag? not sure what you are asking..


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Andymansavage said:


> How many points does he have? Those Units you mentioned will take quite a few years to draw......unless you are talking spike hunting with an OTC tag? not sure what you are asking..


Sorry, I'm just looking for an OTC. This is his first time hunting in Utah and has no points. He is just wanting to shoot an Elk so I just want ot get him to have the best experience.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, cool. The units you mentioned are spike only OTC and you will see elk. I like the muzzy hunt myself just due to the smaller amount of hunters in the field. I also prefer the any bull units, just because there is something cool about being able to shoot any bull you see. I think that the success rates are pretty similar between spike and any bull units, and rifle a little higher than muzzleloader. Either way, you are elk hunting. I just love blackpowder hunts in general.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess my question was a little confusing. I didn't know the the muzzy hunt was OTC. So I'm just trying to figure out which would be better to take him on, the muzzy hunt or the rifle hunt. I'm worried about the amount of hunters on the rifle hunt. How is the muzzy hunt, is it half as crowded? I'll prolly end up going either to Strawberry or up Parley's canyon. If I go to the Manti it will be around scofied, up fish creek. How packed is the muzzy hunt compared to the gen. rifle?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

If your goal is success I would suggest rifle elk in a spike unit. With scouting nd willingness to hike you stand a better chance than muzzy just because of the weapon. Get away from the roads and after the opening weekend it's not bad. 

I like the spike units because of the chance to see lots of elk and nice bulls Even if you can't shoot them I'm sure your dad would love to see mature elk. 

Don't forget the weather is also pleasant in early October.

Good luck


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> If your goal is success I would suggest rifle elk in a spike unit. With scouting nd willingness to hike you stand a better chance than muzzy just because of the weapon. Get away from the roads and after the opening weekend it's not bad.
> 
> I like the spike units because of the chance to see lots of elk and nice bulls Even if you can't shoot them I'm sure your dad would love to see mature elk.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think you are right. I went to Strawberry with a guy from this forum. We didn't find any cows or spikes but in the 1 day I was there we walked up on a group of bulls in the pines. I've never had that feeling of a big mature Elk staring at me 80 yards away!! The weather is another issue, he is a Southerner and I don't think he'd enjoy it as much if we get a cold snap in Nov!!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds to me like an OTC rifle spike tag may be the way to go. Just be VERY sure that you are shooting at a spike........seeing that many elk in a herd is exciting and it can be hard to track a single one, especially if they are moving. I think you will have a blast.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Andymansavage said:


> Sounds to me like an OTC rifle spike tag may be the way to go. Just be VERY sure that you are shooting at a spike........seeing that many elk in a herd is exciting and it can be hard to track a single one, especially if they are moving. I think you will have a blast.


Would it be better to get an any bull tag, that way if I hunt on the East canyon area he could shoot a spike of a bull?


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey hoghunter, you mentioned fish creek. Thats where I hunted on the muzzy Elk spike hunt last year. Cold, deep snow and very few Elk.Saw a grand total of three other hunters the whole hunt. Never saw a spike in that area.Trucks had a real hard time getting around. Four wheelers were the transportation to use. And the new gate between pond town creek and fish creek makes the road un passable in anything over 60" wide. I would opt for rifle.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would stay away from parleys. the elk don't show up in tell the snow flys.


----------

